# Sailcats



## inshorecatch

seems the bay was full of these this weekend. couldnt go anywhere without finding them, biguns.


----------



## JMSUN

Sounds good to me. They are good eating.


----------



## SolarFlare

errrrror


----------



## SolarFlare

JMSUN said:


> Sounds good to me. They are good eating.


Really?


----------



## Seatmech86

I have not had the chance to try one yet and I do love some good catfish. I here it both ways from the locals, they're either nasty or good eatin'. I do plan on givin' them a shot but not before they sit a spell in some buttermilk. Everybody but everbody says that the hard heads are the real trash fish and I have not intentions on trying them. When I do, I'll give them a comparison to the hybrid cats from Steve's Farm since they seem to be the local favorite. And, if you didn't know, for farm raised they're pretty damn tasty.


----------



## parrothead

Sailcats are pretty goood fried up. You just need a few to have a good meal.You don't get alot of meat off them.

Scott


----------



## SolarFlare

parrothead said:


> Sailcats are pretty goood fried up. You just need a few to have a good meal.You don't get alot of meat off them.
> 
> Scott


I say again!


----------



## inshorecatch

I have a neighbor who loves them so thats where they go.


----------



## driver

be careful if you hook a hard head they can hurt you


----------



## JMSUN

driver said:


> be careful if you hook a hard head they can hurt you


You have that right!


----------



## gaffy

*Affirmative on Bay Pirate*

Bay Pirate, I couldn't agree more. :hang:

Gaffy


----------



## FishGolfDrink

I caught a really big one this weekend, thought it was a bull read. Got it up close to the side of the yak when the other rod went off.. i cut the line to the cat and a pretty big shark came up and destroyed it about 3 feet from my hands, scared the crap out of me.

You guys go ahead and eat them all.. i caught tons of them this weekend. If the GCKFA had a catfish class, I would be feeling really good right now..lol


----------



## captwesrozier

i eat both the sailcat and the hard head cat.

fillet...skin...cut blood line out soak in whole milk or butter milk...cut in strips and deep fry. both are very good.

i had some anglers the other day and we caught a couple of sail cats and they wanted to try so we kept them. then they caught a couple of hard heads and we kept them. told them how to cook. they called me back that night and wanted to know the limit on catfish. i said 100 person. they said good cause they ate what i cleaned and loved them. they were going to the beach to catch more.

capt wes rozier
850-982-7858
http://www.captwesrozier.com


----------



## N2FISHN

:thumbdown: try picking out 20 hard head catfish from your cast net


----------

